# Get Rid of Angelfish Eggs?



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a 125 G with two Angelfish, a group of Heckeli, Severum, and Acara. Tank is well established and all fish are healthy. Last week the Angelfish spawned and one of them got so aggressive it almost killed a heckeli. They laid their eggs on an intake pipe and at feeding time the angelfish would atack all the other fish. I'm used to some aggression, but this was particularly nasty.

When the eggs were gone things went back to normal. Now they've spawned again in the same spot. Since the fry will not survive, should I just scrape the eggs off and prevent the possible death or extreme stress to my other fish? It seems wrong to do this, but what is the point of guarding the eggs and terrorizing the tank if the fry all die?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

You may also want to consider rehoming one of the angelfish as this will likely continue to happen.


----------



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

Zimmy - Good point on rehoming one. You are right - they've been breeding about every 2 weeks. I'm sure some people would love that, but wow are they nasty when guarding those eggs. I thought about bringing the pair back to the shop for some credit but they are beautiful and I really like them (when not spawning). Never thought to bring just one back.

What do you think about bringing one back and getting another similar to replace it with and hoping they don't breed. Do 2 angels generally get along if not a pair?


----------



## zimmy (Aug 13, 2010)

You could be fine with more than one angel if they're all the same sex. Taking one back and replacing with one or two others is worth a try if you really like them. There's always the risk that you'll have the same problem again but you won't know unless you try.

They are an interesting fish - it's not an accident that they're probably the most popular cichlid.


----------



## Mr Tobias (Oct 8, 2014)

Yes, I like them. I've kept a lot of types of fish but never kept them until recently. Maybe because they are so common. But, now I have a different appreciation for them and they are a great addition to the tank - when they're not defending eggs!


----------

